# Huge slab identification help.



## evanta2 (Jan 18, 2019)

I picked up this tree slice table from a lady on craigslist, id like to find out what it possibly is. It had a base that was buckeye burl, top definitely is not. I tried to get decent pictures but it was finished with epoxy resin and i get gnarly glares. Thanks in advance for the help. Its 5ft x a little over 2ft. The bark is up to 9in wide in some spots.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2019)

WAG seqouia-redwood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 18, 2019)

Yeah, I agree w/ Mike. Looks like redwood but I wouldn't bet money on that.

Calling @Mr. Peet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 18, 2019)

Sequoia was my first thought. These tables were big in the early 70's -mid 80's. The slabs were commonly branches, thus the oval dimensions. If the wood had timber qualities, it would sometimes go for timber, but often to limit risk of load / tension reaction, it went to the artisan lots and became carvings, end tables, bowls and more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## evanta2 (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks guys!!! Any idea of what it could be worth? I pretty much stole it at 140$


----------

